

Eigenmorality - ajenner
http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=1820

======
tim_hutton
Another example: the common meaning of words. These strings of letters only
mean what we want them to mean. You'd think it would lead to chaos without a
central authority but it doesn't, it's perfectly stable. In fact more stable
over time than it would be if centrally specified, because it is adaptive to
change.

Another example: truth itself. We might not be able to nail it down in a
written document or prove it mathematically but it will emerge unavoidably in
a community as a tight consensus.

